# Large and obnoxious



## Josh Hobdey (May 16, 2016)

I had mentioned in a different thread that my favorite things to make are large and obnoxious pieces of furniture. Here is one of my favorite pieces. I built it Winter of 2010. The back piece is 9/4 BW and the shelves are Silver maple.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kevin (May 16, 2016)

That's cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 16, 2016)

There it is...
That is really nice looking Josh! I love the slab in it! Very cool....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 16, 2016)

Nice work Josh.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 16, 2016)

Interesting idea with the idea -- I like it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (May 17, 2016)

I like that! nice contrasting woods!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 17, 2016)

Unique and awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 18, 2016)

I love it, man! Looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (May 18, 2016)

Great looking piece, but I really wish you would change the thread title - I keep opening it thinking it is a thread about @Tclem.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## El Guapo (May 18, 2016)

SENC said:


> Great looking piece, but I really wish you would change the thread title - I keep opening it thinking it is a thread about @Tclem.


Easily in the top ten comments of 2016!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 18, 2016)

SENC said:


> Great looking piece, but I really wish you would change the thread title - I keep opening it thinking it is a thread about @Tclem.


. I've been waiting for this exact comment. Thought you got soft or something

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (May 18, 2016)

Tclem said:


> . I've been waiting for this exact comment. Thought you got soft or something


Naw, just trying to give others a chance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 18, 2016)

SENC said:


> Naw, just trying to give others a chance.


Everybodies scared I may blow up again. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 19, 2016)

Over inflation has been known to cause that problem!


----------

